# PINNING A BOARD CUT?



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

IS THERE A TUTORIAL ON DRILLING AND PINNING A BOARD CUT?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Rock, I do it all the time. I use a 1/16" drill or smaller and then drill crossways through the crack. Get some toothpicks,wet them ,dab them into some Gorilla Glue,set them in ,clamp overnight,then sand the excess off an finish up. I do this a few times across the crack. It holds like iron. Works well for me! Flatband


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Gary. I'm wondering about steel pins to help prevent breakage
in case of a fork hit.
Jim


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Rockslinger,
I've taken a bamboo skewer approximately 1/8 or 5/64 in diameter and cross drilled frame members that I was a little concerned about, These were for tube sets that went thru the fork,so i drilled above and below where the tube hole is,used the Gorilla glue technique as per Flatband and they seem to be very strong,that way they go across the grain of the whole fork.
Melvin


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I measure and mark where I want the pins to go on what will be the centre/middle piece then drill holes so that whatever pins your using fit tight. I touch up the ends of the pins on the bench grinder or sandpaper to remove burrs and de burr holes slightly with larger drill bit so wood doesn't split as you force pins through.
Once the holes for pins are drilled, drill extra holes where you want to reinforce frame but only where they will be covered by next layer of wood. These will later be filled with epoxy and act as 'internal' rivets. All this is best done on drill press to keep holes square with timber or else pins won't go through all laminates or next layer may have gaps etc...
For next layer you will need to carefully line it up with center section on top. Use a small clamp or temporarily screw together where screw hole will be covered. Carefully drill through original pin hole into new layer. Take apart, clean up hole and push pin through both sections. Now you have one pin aligning pieces drill next hole, clean up and push that pin through. Once you have two pins in you should be fine to drill all remaining holes. Take apart, mark inside so you'll know which face matches which and repeat procedure for opposite side.
You can also drill into but not through second layer inside face for epoxy to 'key' into. Be careful not to go to close to edge so that later shaping and sanding won't reveal these.
I always use pieces over size a few mm and shape final product after its cured for a few days.
Hope this helps. Anything else just ask
Hype~X Australia


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i do what rapier does, except i first put the glue in, as i insert the pin i do it slowly allowing the glue to ooze out from under the pin, this way i am sure the glues is filling the hole top to bottom, no air voids.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

For sure. Final fixing of pins will always have the glue in the holes then the pins pushed through.


----------

